# AF/INTERNAL - Abnormal Smear Test



## Dee (Jan 27, 2003)

Hi Nurses!

I was wondering if either of you could help? Another lovely subject for you ... I haven't looked up anything myself yet or even asked my GP but thought I would start here.

I had a smear test done at my hospital at my last review appointment. Over the weekend I got a letter to say the my _"smear test shows very mild abnormalities. As the abnormal cells are mild and probably of no great concern they had suggested that we repeat the smear in six months time."_

I wasn't at all bothered about this (I know it is pretty common and know several girls who have had this result and have gone to both need and not need treatment). Anyway, I wasn't bothered at all until I read the enclosed NHS leaflet ... What your abnormal result means.

The leaflet is clear and nothing at all to worry about until you get the the section ... what about sex? Here it tells you to continue to _"enjoy sex as usual, but you should use an effective contraceptive. It is importany not to get pregnant until your abnormality is dealt with, as the hormones produced during pregnancy make tratment more difficult." _ Going on to say _"If you have treatment it will have little or no effect on your future fertility, nor on your risk of having a miscarriage."_

So my concerns/questions ..

1. I am not having treatment ... they are suggesting another smear in 6 months time. But do you think that this implies that we should not be getting pregnant until after I have a normal smear test result?

2. Do you think they will refuse to let me go ahead with another IVF cycle until I have either a clear result or treatment and then a clear result?

I would appreciate your thoughts on this, as well as those of any of our FFs who have experienced this.

Love and Hugs
Dee
xxx
(Trying not to worry! )


----------



## jabsey (Sep 9, 2003)

hi Dee
well i hope the nurses don't mind my input here, but i know alot about this, i have had irregular smears since my first one at 18 yrs, i have an ectopy on my cervix (the womb lining is slightly outside on the cervix and the cells change after a while). i get 6 monthly smears for life and i have had 3 treatments for it, cyrocautery and loop excision with diathermy twice. you have mild abnormalities which shouldn't change anything regarding your future treatment but i would get your practice nurse to fax the fertility clinic the exact report from the lab (just in case they do need you to have treatment and then this can be done prior to your next cycle and won't delay anything). i had CIN III which is severe abnormalities so i had to have treatment in june prior to my ivf starting in august. hope that helps 
GOOD LUCK!
love jabs XXX


----------



## Dee (Jan 27, 2003)

Hi Jabs

Thanks for your reply.

I actually had my smear at my fertility clinic ... was having other standard swabs done prior to organising a womb xray so when they offered thought I might as well have the smear done there and then as well. So they have the report I would think.

I'm just worried that they will make me delay treatment for a least 6 months until I have a clear smear ... or worst case scenario even longer if the mild abmornalities don't clear up on their own and I have to have treatment.

Sorry to hear that you have had to go through so much ... it's not much fun! BUT massive congratulations on your recent BFP! Have a happy healthy pregnancy.

Love
Dee
xxx


----------



## jabsey (Sep 9, 2003)

hi dee, i would ring the nurses up at your fertility clinic and ask them if this result will dely your next treatment? because each clinic has their own protocol on this, it depends how fussy the consultant is where you are. i had treatment (ivf) after a known mild abnormality but then 6 months later when it became moderate abnormality i had more treatment. the down side of this is that you don't want too much treatment either on your cervix, i have been told if i need to have another treatment No: 4 then i would need to get a cervical suture in future pregnancies!!
love jabs XX


----------



## jeanette (May 3, 2003)

Hi Dee

As you know many mild abnormal smears return to being normal within 6- 12 months without treatment. Hence repeating the smear in 6 months.

Re your fertility treatment- each clinic will have their own guidelines on this so although the leaflet you had discussed delaying getting pg until you have had the all clear, discuss the management of your smear result now with the clinic. They may still treat you.

If you are thinking about asking your practice nurse to repeat the test be quick as the hospital will also send the results to your GP.

Good luck!

If you need any furthuir info just let me know. 

Jeanette xxxxx


----------



## Dee (Jan 27, 2003)

Hi Jabs, Carol and Jeanette

Thanks for you replies and advice.

After another "mini trauma" today I phoned my fertility clinic. I am due to have a HSG and was told to phone the x-ray department at the main hospital on day 1 of my cycle ... that happened last night so I phone them today asking for an appointment. As you probably all know, this procedure has to be done between days 7 and 10.

So I tried to make an appointment and was told there were none this month. And then they told me that they only do HSGs on Mondays and Fridays!! I asked what would happen if there were no appointments next month and was basically told "tough". I asked what about the month after and was told "tough" but they would then see if the could do anything different on the 4th attempt of calling in! With our holidays in November .. month 4 could be February next year!

I was just so so annoyed ... my fertility clininc had made this sound as if it would be no problem at all.

Good job I had gone into a private office to make my call .. tears were welling up (that's me when I am annoyed) so I thought "sod this" and phoned my nurse at the clinic. She is one of the few people there I really really like!

Anyway, after a lot of questions from me ... she told me that they will not stop me having treatment (well I would be paying!) because of mild abnormalities ... they would just monitor me more closely if needed. Also, they would be happy for me to go ahead with more treatment without having a HSG ... this I knew really cause I was the one who asked for it to be done.

So no further forward on the ... is there a reason for being unexplained front ... but at least we can still make our choice as to when we want more treatment. Just need to decide if the HSG is that important before anymore treatment.

Hey Ho .. these things are sent to try us!  

Thanks again girls
Loads of Love
Dee
xxx


----------



## Dee (Jan 27, 2003)

Hi Carol

You know you are right ... I know you are right ... you know me ... taking sometime to think - fingers crossed I'll get the HSG done at the end of October if they have a slot and the right route will be taken! We'll see ... still focusing on January start at the mo!!!

Thanks mate
Hope you are ok today and not to sore after ec
Love
Dee
xxx


----------

